# [SOLVED] no cdrom in lshal

## net_immigrant

Hi,

I built kernel manually and it seems that I forgot something because I see

```
waiting for uevents to be processed
```

each time the system starts. It lasts for quite a long time and finishes with error [!!]. I think that could be bound with a problem of cdrom absence in lshal. So I emerged dbus/hal, when I plug flash-drive it mounts correctly, but when I insert any cdrom it does nothing. Cdrom works correctly because I can manually mount it from root. Why I can't automount cdrom with hal?

Incorrect kernel could be the reason of xine breaks X.

And also it could be the reason why I can't install the latest ati drivers, only ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run. The latest is ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run.

.config

cd-info

cpuinfo

dmesg

fstab

lspci -n

emerge --info

----------

## net_immigrant

no idea why I can't automount cdrom? I think that it could be because I configured several concurrent positions in drivers section. Please, could someone point me at my mistake?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ok, I took a look at your .config. There were far too many problems to even begin to list. I started fresh with one of my kernel seeds, and your information. The results of which will be posted below.

Directly to your issue; while I'm sure there might have been a kernel-based component to it, the larger issue is that you declare your optical drive in /etc/fstab. This is a hal-killer...well, more like a hal/dbus confuser. It is expected that the cdrom is floating out there as a nebulous nothing until you insert a disk. At that point, hal/dbus take over, and your drive will auto-magickally show up on your desktop. Having an optical drive declared breaks the spell. To bring the magick back, put a # in front of /dev/cdrom in your /etc/fstab file.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory ( /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Don't forget to make that change in /etc/fstab. Things might not work right away, but trust me, they will.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## net_immigrant

Thank you very much. Everything was ok except that I had to compile CONFIG_DRM as module to make my fglrx driver modprobe.

Now I have another problem: I can't start X. It seems that something happened to my evdev driver because neither mouse nor keyboard are working and I can't see any picture when I startx only cross in the middle of the screen. Do you have any idea why it could be so?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## net_immigrant

the problem was in video driver. I don't know what exactly, but it worked as soon as I reinstalled the driver.

I have some errors in dmesg

is it ok that there are repeatable strings

```
[    0.121207] pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.121218] pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# disabled
```

241 string is

```
[    0.134219] ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 21, should be 14 [20080609]
```

```
[    0.813942] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.814019] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
```

```
[   25.786012] usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[   25.908011] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[   26.130011] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[   26.345011] usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

[   26.467011] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[   26.689011] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62

[   26.904010] usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

[   27.310009] usb 2-1: device not accepting address 4, error -62

[   27.424011] usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

[   27.830009] usb 2-1: device not accepting address 5, error -62

[   27.831307] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
```

```
[   28.349024] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp
```

```
[   28.450203] ALSA device list:

[   28.451618]   No soundcards found.
```

but I have soundcard detected and it works fine (but not in XP vm under virtualbox   :Sad:  ).

is there any way to fix these errors?

my /etc/X11/xorg.conf

my /var/log/Xorg.0.log

it says that fonts dir is not found. I'll try to Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" and others.

What do I need to do with

```
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
```

```
(--) PCI:*(0@2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV630 [Radeon HD 2600 Series] rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xdfff0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000e800/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
```

and also some errors

```
(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)
```

```
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0

(WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 4.1
```

```
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:1) found
```

```
(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported
```

```
(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23-0x72
```

please, could you tell me what to do with that?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Before I begin, there is a quote about the kernel, "if it compiles and runs, it's right." This has been attributed to Linus Torvalds, but I didn't see the original source, so I take it with the grain of salt.

 *net_immigrant wrote:*   

> the problem was in video driver. I don't know what exactly, but it worked as soon as I reinstalled the driver.
> 
> I have some errors in dmesg
> 
> is it ok that there are repeatable strings
> ...

 

Driver issues are just one of those things. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    0.121207] pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold
> 
> ...

 

The USB errors make me think of a bad external hub. It could also be an internal hardware error. Do the USB ports work? If so, then it could be a bug in some new code for ohci USB ports. I don't have any on which I can actually test that theory...but as I said above, if it compiles and runs, it's right.

As for VM, I have no experience working with it. 

 *Quote:*   

> my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> 
> my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> it says that fonts dir is not found. I'll try to Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" and others.
> ...

 

Start with emerge -av acpi acpid read-edid && rc-update add acpid default. That should clear up the ACPI socket error. It might also take care of the video strangeness, too. As for the font issues, I believe that the cure is to create the directories in question. I believe you don't have to populate them with fonts, although, it might not be a bad idea to emerge -av xorg-x11 to get all the standard fonts from Gentoo. If you want other fonts, emerge -s font, emerge -s ttf, and emerge -s otf to find out which ones are available to you, and/or which ones you want

As for the ATI driver issue, I remain blissfully ignorant of first hand experience with them. Some have said there is a setting that is different in the kernel for ATI, but I don't recall who said it. When I find it, I'll post it, and make changes to the seeds, if necessary.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## net_immigrant

Thank you for your help, Pappy_mcfae.

You were right. I have two corrupted usb-slots. I don't know the reason. When I opened case I saw nothing. All wires went to their places, so I left everything as it was. As for ACPI warning, I installed acpi and read-edid because I had already had acpid. Nothing happened after installation and rebooting. Then I took a look at the string after

```
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
```

, it was 

```
(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel
```

. I went to BIOS configuration -> POWER -> ACPI Support and saw that it was set to

 ACPI v1.0 *

 ACPI v2.0

 ACPI v3.0

I set it to 

 ACPI v1.0

 ACPI v2.0 *

 ACPI v3.0

and got

```
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
```

 instead of the warning.

Also I made and populated font directories as you told me and all fonts' warnings gone away.

Also problem with xine became solved. Thank you very much.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I can't tell you how happy I am to read that. Happy Gentooing!

Oh, and please edit the title and add <solved> to it. Thanks

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## net_immigrant

thanks pappy_mcfae, the title is now updated

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Happy Gentooing once again!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

